# Provo Bay WMA proposal



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

So I got a wild hair up my *** and decided to contact the DWR and propose they dike the outlet off on Provo bay and create a much needed WMA out of the place for Utah county.

Kind of interesting response I got back!! And with it being mostly positive and seeing people that I was CC'd in the emails going back and forth I am feeling pretty good and maybe just maybe this could happen.

Who would like to see Provo bay become a future WMA. Have water that is regulated so boats could access the bay from multiple access points. and have a protected area for breeding waterfowl during the off season,just like any of the others in the state.

Who else should I get a hold of to put some more pressure on making it happen for all of use to enjoy. 

Thanks for any feedback and any information you can provide. 

fnf:O||:


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

fish-n-fool said:


> So I got a wild hair up my *** and decided to contact the DWR and propose they dike the outlet off on Provo bay and create a much needed WMA out of the place for Utah county.
> 
> Kind of interesting response I got back!! And with it being mostly positive and seeing people that I was CC'd in the emails going back and forth I am feeling pretty good and maybe just maybe this could happen.
> 
> ...


I'd say contact the conservation groups like ducks unlimited and delta waterfowl. It probably wouldn't hurt to get a state congressmen behind us too. I'm sure if we show a big response they can pass a bill and make it happen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

Pm me and I'll jump in to help you out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I hate to be the downer, but I'm almost certain that the endangered status of the June Sucker would make it very difficult or impossible to get a permit for the project. There are several tributaries in Provo Bay that serve as June Sucker spawning habitat, and I don't think environmental groups would like the idea of diking them off from the rest of the lake.

Great idea, though. I'd love to see it happen.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

I hear you, hopefully this won't stop this from happening, but I am not proposing to eliminate access to the bay like you think, there is a main channel and there is secondary channel that would not be blocked off just south that would serve as a natural overflow allowing the fish through when the water reaches about 12' to 16" in the bay. I think this could work out to our advantage for that reason.

Thanks for the input I will give them this information also just encase this is brought up as a problem.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Ducksanddogs said:


> Pm me and I'll jump in to help you out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will shortly so we can talk.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Thank you great idea and I will tomorrow.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I'v been thinking the same thing for a few years now. I also think they could do another one or 2 around the genloa bay area. I think it would bring a few birds to the area and keep them there. As for the June Sucker. they could put colverts in the dike so they could swim through but, IMO those fish and species like it that serve no purpose drastically impact the way we increase/decrease our economy which is ridiculous. Its a cotton picking chity fish for hail sakes 

I'm all for your Idea


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

If I had it my way, we'd be building new pond after new pond on both Utah Lake and the GSL, especially during low water years.

I don't know a ton about fish culverts and the like, but the idea of a south bypass channel could probably work if it were constructed properly. I suspect it would quickly erode if left in its current condition.

What you need to do is convince the biologists at the DWR that such a project would improve June Sucker habitat (and it may, for all I know). If so, they could probably get some state/federal dollars and make it happen. That would be a win/win.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

goosefreak said:


> I'v been thinking the same thing for a few years now. I also think they could do another one or 2 around the genloa bay area. I think it would bring a few birds to the area and keep them there. As for the June Sucker. they could put colverts in the dike so they could swim through but, IMO those fish and species like it that serve no purpose drastically impact the way we increase/decrease our economy which is ridiculous. Its a cotton picking chity fish for hail sakes
> 
> I'm all for your Idea


I also think the genola bay would be another great spot for a WMA.The only thing I worry about in that area is the water, the tributaries don't produce enough water to fill the bay where provo bay has three good water sources that come into the east side of the bay keeping fresh water moving through it.

If you look at google maps and are familier with the area as I am you know that all that would have to be done is to dike off the main channel, there is a natural in/out flow to the south of the main channel, that would be left to regulate waterflow in and out of the area.Their is a chance that erosion would cause a decrease of the water level over time and maybe there would have to be some type of canal built from cement or something to prevent this.

I am no engineer, that would have to be figured out by them.

Thanks for the encouragement


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Clarq said:


> If I had it my way, we'd be building new pond after new pond on both Utah Lake and the GSL, especially during low water years.
> 
> I don't know a ton about fish culverts and the like, but the idea of a south bypass channel could probably work if it were constructed properly. I suspect it would quickly erode if left in its current condition.
> 
> What you need to do is convince the biologists at the DWR that such a project would improve June Sucker habitat (and it may, for all I know). If so, they could probably get some state/federal dollars and make it happen. That would be a win/win.


I agree 100% on building new ponds out into the lake bed. There could be thousands of acres of new fresh water impoundments to the west of farmington bay and Ogden bay and Howard slough. I heard some talk about them taking a dike across farmington bay all the way to antelope island, But I don't know if this was just someones pipe dream.

I will ask them if the June sucker is going to be an issue and what we can do to get around this problem.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

There is some real interest from the DWR and the Utah lake collation. I will show up at this meeting with the group and I want any input from all of you on what I should bring up. This is a very important meeting to get what we want out on the table early. Come on guys lets make this happen.

Email from DWR Biologist this morning:

All,

I think this is a great starting point to begin the needed conversations to do some great habitat restoration on Utah lake. Tony thanks for being passionate about this and reaching out to the DWR about your ideas. Blair and I have been discussing doing some work on Utah lake for waterfowl so this comes at a good time. 

This will be a monumental effort and will cost many millions of dollars to complete, but I think it is possible to accomplish if we can design it well enough, get lots of public support, and work with all partners involved.

Eric, I'll give you a call to discuss this some more and I'll send out a doodle poll to find a date that works for everyone to have a meeting and discuss ideas and maybe go take a look at the areas we are discussing. This dike idea will likely take several years to implement so I would also like to discuss some smaller projects that we can do to benefit waterfowl in the short term. 

Tony if you are interested I think it would be great to involve you in this meeting. Let me know if that is a possibility for you. If not I would like to talk with you beforehand. I look forward to working with everyone on this. Thanks!

I am the habitat restoration biologist

end of email. 

I wanted to share this with all of you, Before this meeting I would like input from as many of you as possible, I want to cover all the bases and hit a home run with these guys so lets here from you.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Great idea. Keep us updated and good luck.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

fish-n-fool said:


> There is some real interest from the DWR and the Utah lake collation. I will show up at this meeting with the group and I want any input from all of you on what I should bring up. This is a very important meeting to get what we want out on the table early. Come on guys lets make this happen.
> 
> Email from DWR Biologist this morning:
> 
> ...


Perhaps DU or some other similar org might be willing to assist!!!!


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

A Provo Bay WMA was talked about around 20 years ago when the UAB was also trying to support the Goshen Bay WMA design.
You may be able to find something from the UDWR mothball files concerning the early designs of both these proposed WMA's?


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

A WMA on Utah Lake is probably overdue...it has been talked about before and nothing happens. I think the biggest hurdle is overcoming the Utah Legislature's aversion to allocating any money on conservation or wildlife projects. Also, some knuckleheads in the DWR continue to kick around the idea of having restricted access, and pay-to-play blind drawings for a "quality hunting experience" so they can raise more money to help pay for the management of WMA's. If we have to resort to drawing for blinds in order to help fund WMA's, then we certainly can't afford to build a new one. 
I applaud your efforts, and_ I hope you keep us posted!_
_R_


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

shaner said:


> A Provo Bay WMA was talked about around 20 years ago when the UAB was also trying to support the Goshen Bay WMA design.
> You may be able to find something from the UDWR mothball files concerning the early designs of both these proposed WMA's?


Interesting, Do you know how I would go about finding these documents.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

rjefre said:


> A WMA on Utah Lake is probably overdue...it has been talked about before and nothing happens. I think the biggest hurdle is overcoming the Utah Legislature's aversion to allocating any money on conservation or wildlife projects. Also, some knuckleheads in the DWR continue to kick around the idea of having restricted access, and pay-to-play blind drawings for a "quality hunting experience" so they can raise more money to help pay for the management of WMA's. If we have to resort to drawing for blinds in order to help fund WMA's, then we certainly can't afford to build a new one.
> I applaud your efforts, and_ I hope you keep us posted!_
> _R_


First off, thank you for the encouragement.

Second if it comes down to pay to play I will switch sides and fight it. LOL. I really don't think there are enough hunters down there to fill the area, But hey I could be wrong. Hopefully it won't come up or I will say something negative. We don't want this turning into a California WMA, that's for **** sure.

All these things that people are posting are great things to know and to think about. I am making a list of concerns if this is to move forward I think it needs to be like all the rest of the WMA's in the state, first come first serve.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Update today:

The DWR biologist has sent out a request for meeting date for everyone involved. It will be in Nov sometime.

If any of you would like to be involved in what I should take to this meeting and if you have any ideas or concerns let me know by PM or reply to this.

I will get back to you ASAP.

fnf


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

BUMP!!

The meeting will be Nov 7th.

If any of you have any concerns or ideas you would like me to bring up, shoot me a PM and I will gladly pass it along. 

Until after the meeting I won't be posting about it anymore. So last chance.

fnf


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Great idea! I hope you get the traction you need to make it happen.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Had the meeting today and the talks went well.

Things of interest.
1. Private land heading out into the bay.
2. Water rights 
3. Water quality 
4. Reseeding after Phrag removal

Overall everyone was very positive and agreed the WMA was needed and would benefit waterfowl and upland game. Big time support for both sectors right now by private parties.

The biologist has his work cut out for him but one good thing is Blair said there is money right now for this type of project but allot of red tape.

Another benefit for getting it going now is the permits for the army corps of engineers and environmental impact studies have been recently done in the bay and at Howard slough by the utah lake commission for stuff they were doing. 

It's a great time to get this going. But a few things need to be hammered out.

This will need support from sportsman so if you hear about it let people know you support it. 

Thanks,


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

*Update Bump*

Guys I thought I would get on a let you know that progress is being made on the proposal. Slowly but that is to be expected.

I would like to publicly thank this groups for showing interest in the project and there willingness to talk to me on the phone and contact the people evolved to see how they could help make it happen.

Jeff Adams ( Delta Waterfowl Northern Utah chapter ), Thanks for the support and all the contacts you have given me, It has helped tremendously to get people involved.

DU is interested in this now thanks to you and I was contacted this morning to go over what has been talked about. They will be in contact with all parties involved to see what they can do to help.

This will take some time to get done but I am hoping by 2019 there might be a Provo Bay WMA for us all.

If anyone see's this and would like to be evolved PM me so we can talk about what you could do to help the cause.

Happy Holidays everybody. 
fnf8)


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Way to take initiative and get the ball rolling! I love this idea and hope it is a tremendous success. If there's anything I can do to help, let me know.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Way to take initiative and get the ball rolling! I love this idea and hope it is a tremendous success. If there's anything I can do to help, let me know.


Will do, and thanks for offering up the help. I have a feeling I will be out there this summer helping with some planting. your welcome to join us when the time comes. I will keep you posted.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Please do! PM me when you have the projects so I don't miss them and I would gladly come out and offer some man power. Thanks.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

And the best outcome would be that we could keep all you clowns from Utah County (and maybe part of Salt Lake County) out of the marshes in Weber and Davis County.

*JUST KIDDING GUYS!* :grin:

Seriously, it would take some pressure off the marshes up North and that would be a good thing. I hope the powers that be can make this a reality, but judging by how long the BRBR road upgrade took to complete (7 plus years) I wouldn't look for it happening in 2 years. I'm looking forward to progress reports and will try to help where I can. Thanks FnF. :O||:


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Thanks DuBob,

For the razing and the support. If you want to be part of the project and help out when needed get me your email on a PM and I will add you to others showing interest in helping out. 

Hoping for the best and hopefully it won't take that long. Remember the state will be running this show not the Feds. Will see if they can pull this off. 

fnf


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

*Update*

And the project keeps on rolling. Please spread the word and go to this meeting if you can. Thanks. I will post dates as I receive word, Also as they need volunteers for projects I will post here.
Thanks for your support!

From DWR Biologist:

Thanks for keeping this moving and speaking with other folks about it on your end. We have been working on our end at the highest levels. I worked with our UDWR legislative representative and had him speak to the state legislature about the need to improve Utah lake and a resolution was passed this session in support of improving the lake. This will be critical to get the necessary funds to do the large scale projects that we have discussed.

We got money again this year to seed and spray phragmites through the watershed restoration initiative. We can use you and others to help with these efforts and others. We will be having an internal meeting in a few weeks to discuss game plans for Utah lake moving forward. We will discuss these ideas and after that meeting I feel like we will have a clear path forward. I will then reach out to you and others that should be involved and we will organize a big public meeting probably in June to really get the ball moving. Things are going to start picking up fast, so keep the momentum going on your end and let everyone that is interested know that we will likely have a meeting in June with everyone. Thanks!


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

When you have time and place post up. I will be there and should be able to get quite a few other guys to attend as well. Thank you for pushing forward on this, it would be amazing if this can get pushed through.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

*Update Bump*

Update:

Thanks for keeping this moving and speaking with other folks about it on your end. We have been working on our end at the highest levels. I worked with our UDWR legislative representative and had him speak to the state legislature about the need to improve Utah lake and a resolution was passed this session in support of improving the lake. This will be critical to get the necessary funds to do the large scale projects that we have discussed.

We got money again this year to seed and spray phragmites through the watershed restoration initiative. We can use you and others to help with these efforts and others. We will be having an internal meeting in a few weeks to discuss game plans for Utah lake moving forward. We will discuss these ideas and after that meeting I feel like we will have a clear path forward. I will then reach out to you and others that should be involved and we will organize a big public meeting probably in June to really get the ball moving. Things are going to start picking up fast, so keep the momentum going on your end and let everyone that is interested know that we will likely have a meeting in June with everyone. Thanks!

I will post times for the meeting hope everyone interested in helping out and attending the meeting will chime in we need to build a big group to show we are interested in the Provo Bay WMA project.

Thanks for any support.


----------



## sketch21 (Jul 11, 2013)

Any idea on a timeline here?


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

sketch21 said:


> Any idea on a timeline here?


Like anything like this it could take up to 2-3 years i'm thinking. I am very happy with the progress in such a short amount of time. I have made allot of good connections and made some progress on my own to move this forward.

Lets make this happen. I don't even live in Utah county anymore but I will follow through on this and help out where I can.

fnf8)


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

*Update!!!!*

This is an update from this past week on the project, I have had some phone discussions with the biologist that is in charge of this and he will be sending me some drawings of the plan. I am not sure he wants it shared until there is a final draft but there is progress.

I really need some hunting groups that are local to get back to me through PM so I can ask your opinion on a few things and hopefully get your support moving forward.

Tony,

We have met and discussed plans moving forward and after conversations with several different people it looks like we are going to move away from one dike at the mouth of Provo bay. There are just too many issues with that. However, we are looking at the possibility of doing a multiple dike system on all the inlets to Provo bay. Similar to Farmington bay. This will increase waterfowl habitat and sportsman's access dramatically. It will also allow for the water to be purified before it enters the lake and reduce algal blumes. We have to get a lot of different people on board for this to happen and we are working on that support. Let us keep working on that for a bit and we can have another meeting in a few months with sportsman to get your input. As far as projects this year they are all going to be done with large equipment and will not likely need manual labor of volunteers, but I will let you know if that changes. So for now just we just have to wait and see if we can get support for a dike system in the bay and if it gets enough support I will let you know. Probably by October we will know. Run it by the people that you have talked to and see what they think about a dike system and let me know.

EOM.

Thanks for any support guys. 
fnf


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

A dike system into the bay sounds awesome! If there's one thing that shies people away from hunting Utah Lake, it's the bottomless mud. I think a dike system a la Farmington Bay would fit the bill nicely. And not just one kill dike like other WMA's. Multiple dikes entering the lake with plenty of cover would be great.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

moabxjeeper said:


> A dike system into the bay sounds awesome! If there's one thing that shies people away from hunting Utah Lake, it's the bottomless mud. I think a dike system a la Farmington Bay would fit the bill nicely. And not just one kill dike like other WMA's. Multiple dikes entering the lake with plenty of cover would be great.


I agree with you.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

*Update 7/27/17*

Right from Blairs Mouth.

Lets all support this so we can get another WMA in the area.

One thing that would help immensely is to get some interest from the waterfowl community in the waterfowl slam program. We have been able to use that money to fund two projects already, and we can use those funds as a match for federal money (for every dollar we get 3 from the feds). It's likely we will need a significant amount of non-federal match for this project, so any additional funds we could raise would be great. So if you can, spread the word to encourage people to sign up for the slam program! I intend to direct all the slam money towards this project if we can make it happen.

We had recently been talking about the overall plan and it is sounding really good for both boater and walkers. Lets get behind this and show them we want this project off the drawing board and on the ground.

https://wildlife.utah.gov/utah-waterfowl-slam.html

Email today after discussion of a plan:

The idea of diking off Provo Bay would likely provide a lot more opportunity for people. Creating dikes will create more emergent wetlands (cattails, bulrush), which would create more edge, which would provide people with more places to hide. We would likely be able to provide boat ramps into the impoundments, similar to what we do at our other waterfowl management areas. The biggest draw would be that we could manage water levels and carp in the area to create more feed for waterfowl. Currently, carp have access to the whole bay, which increases turbidity and reduces pondweed growth. This greatly reduces the amount of feed available. Water levels also fluctuate dramatically throughout the year and over time (wet vs dry years). A dike system would allow us to keep water in the impoundments year round.

Even with a dike system, there will still be plenty of bay left for waterfowl to roost and loaf on. They would also still have the rest of the lake to move back and forth from. It would likely create a situation similar to Ogden Bay or Farmington Bay, where thousands of birds move back and forth between the lake and WMA throughout the day.

As we have discussed before, diking off the entire bay would be logistical nightmare, and would likely result in severe damage to the dike during high water years. I understand your concerns over disturbance from water skiers and other users in the area, but those other user groups are a big component to the lake, and those user groups will likely need to be supportive of this project if we want make anything happen in Provo Bay. The upside is that most waterfowl use Utah Lake during the fall and spring, which is also when most other users aren't in the area. Utah Lake also doesn't have the number of birds breeding waterfowl that the Great Salt Lake ecosystem does. A dike system would likely greatly increase the number of waterfowl breeding in the area. The dikelines on our other WMAs produce thousands of ducks each year, which would be another benefit of a dike system.

If you have any concerns or comments you can contact me and I will pass it on. Also let the local groups know that if they want to help I would appreciate it and we can really start hammering out a plan in the near future.

Thanks for your support.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

fish-n-fool said:


> Right from Blairs Mouth.
> 
> Lets all support this so we can get another WMA in the area.
> 
> ...


I think It would be a good Idea to share this on the Utah Waterfowlers Association Facebook page, and the Utah Mudmotors Association Facebook page, Utah duckhunters, Utah marsh hunters and the Airboaters association to spread the word more... not all people who support this project are here on the UWN!!

Personally, I think this project can/will be an incredible benefit and increased opportunity to the state of Utah.

I see this as a potential contributor to increase our migrating waterfowl population

I'm not into the whole waterfowl slam thing but, I will be signing up as a donation and showing my support for this project!
heck, maybe I can even get a greenhead and goose slam band in the process

Thanks for the updates fish-n-fool!


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Anyone can repost this anywere they want to get the news out. I actually encourage it. 

Thanks for getting signed up for the slam and showing support GF. I don't see any problem with you being able to fill those slams. LOL!

fnf


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

I wonder if this would help with the algae problems in Utah Lake. There must be some studies out there about wetlands improving water quality on adjacent bodies of water. Perhaps there is some grant money to help this along? Seems like a no-brainer for me that influent water would be 'cleaner' after passing through a wetland before it gets to Utah Lake. Getting more support than that of just waterfowlers could really get this project moving. Just a few thoughts.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

woollybugger said:


> I wonder if this would help with the algae problems in Utah Lake. There must be some studies out there about wetlands improving water quality on adjacent bodies of water. Perhaps there is some grant money to help this along? Seems like a no-brainer for me that influent water would be 'cleaner' after passing through a wetland before it gets to Utah Lake. Getting more support than that of just waterfowlers could really get this project moving. Just a few thoughts.


Read above on the post from the biologist.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Update is they are working through some things with Provo City. 

I will get some feedback soon and see where it goes from there. 

fnf


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

*Update!*

There are a few things that we need to work out with Provo City before we can really move forward on a real plan. I had some preliminary plans made, but what we end up doing could be so different that it isn't worth sending you. I haven't had an opportunity to meet with anyone from the city yet, but I am hoping by November we will have a solid answer from the city on what path we should move forward with. For now just know that we are looking at what solutions we can find to fix the algal blume issue and increase waterfowl habitat and hunting opportunity.

So I will fill you guys in as soon as I hear anything in November.

Have a good season everyone.
fnf


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

fish-n-fool said:


> There are a few things that we need to work out with Provo City before we can really move forward on a real plan. I had some preliminary plans made, but what we end up doing could be so different that it isn't worth sending you. I haven't had an opportunity to meet with anyone from the city yet, but I am hoping by November we will have a solid answer from the city on what path we should move forward with. For now just know that we are looking at what solutions we can find to fix the algal blume issue and increase waterfowl habitat and hunting opportunity.
> 
> So I will fill you guys in as soon as I hear anything in November.
> 
> ...


Take the city council duck hunting with you and get stuck in the bay on purpose...problem solved.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

LostLouisianian said:


> Take the city council duck hunting with you and get stuck in the bay on purpose...problem solved.


I don't think they would appreciate that L. But I'm happy to see progress. Hopefully Provo City will see the benefits from revenue and cleaning up the water before it reaches the lake.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

dubob said:


> Thanks for the update.


NP.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

*Update !!!! Need Your support and spread the word.*

Got an Email from Rob today.

Email:
Well it seems that the Provo treatment plant won't get credit for water improvements west of I-15 so they may not be as interested in contributing money as we hoped for improvements in Provo Bay. So we need to look for other funding sources. How many people would you say that you have talked to are interested in this project? We need to demonstrate that there is a need from a lot of sportsman that will justify spending 2 million dollars.

I am finally slowing down enough with my other projects that I can really dive into this. Proposals are due this January for funding and if we can get something together we can make a request.

EOM

I have made some new contacts and we are going to make a Provo Bay WMA facebook page to get as many folks as we can to voice there opinion on this project. We need sportsman like you all to spread the word. Show some interest if you want a new WMA in utah County.

As soon as the page is up I will send a link.

Thanks for your support. It's for all of us that like hunting waterfowl, upland game, fishing, photographing the wildlife that a WMA attracts.

fnf8)


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

fish-n-fool said:


> Got an Email from Rob today.
> 
> Email:
> Well it seems that the Provo treatment plant won't get credit for water improvements west of I-15 so they may not be as interested in contributing money as we hoped for improvements in Provo Bay. So we need to look for other funding sources. How many people would you say that you have talked to are interested in this project? We need to demonstrate that there is a need from a lot of sportsman that will justify spending 2 million dollars.
> ...


I hate to put a damper on this as it would be great. Two huge issues I see are #1 The Provo airport is VERY busy with flight training. They will be reluctant to having more people shooting near the traffic pattern.
#2 The DNR recoursed hobble creek where it empties into Provo Bay. They did this for the June Sucker. I think the endangered species act will stop them / you /us from diking Provo bay. Vic


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

ZEKESMAN said:


> I hate to put a damper on this as it would be great. Two huge issues I see are #1 The Provo airport is VERY busy with flight training. They will be reluctant to having more people shooting near the traffic pattern.
> #2 The DNR recoursed hobble creek where it empties into Provo Bay. They did this for the June Sucker. I think the endangered species act will stop them / you /us from diking Provo bay. Vic


All of this has been covered and it is a concern but I have talked to persons at the airport that would be a big problem if this was going to move forward. He and others have discussed the proposal and see no reason to fight it, They are for it. The provo river project is also going on and is helping the june sucker and has done the bird impact studies and has been approved to move forward. This is to the north of the airport. Which helps us allot. The Utah Lake Commission loves the idea and improves water quality and are behind it. they would like a portion turned into a learning center like farmington has.

Planes have changed to dike the bay off. instead there will be diked units similar to farmington bay. First starting on the east side moving towards the west side.

Thank you for your input, early on I had the same concerns.

fnf8)


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

ZEKESMAN said:


> I hate to put a damper on this as it would be great. Two huge issues I see are #1 The Provo airport is VERY busy with flight training. They will be reluctant to having more people shooting near the traffic pattern.
> #2 The DNR recoursed hobble creek where it empties into Provo Bay. They did this for the June Sucker. I think the endangered species act will stop them / you /us from diking Provo bay. Vic


Where are they getting the water to fill he dikes? Provo River? Vic


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Millrace,Spring Creek,Hobble creek. 

I would assume. 

Because I have not gotten any feedback on the designs I can't tell you for sure. Sorry.

Myself and friends of the project will be setting up a facebook page to gather support for this. I will get a link up as soon as possible. It will not have anything to do with the DWR, But will give us a tool to see actually who is interested in having a WMA there. 

Thanks for your support.
fnf


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Page is up guys. Please like,join,link whatever you want to do to help out. I have a meeting on Dec 7th. If things go well we will hopefully have the funds to start the project. Cross your fingers this is getting intense.

https://www.facebook.com/FriendsofProvoBay/

I will try to post updates on the page as things happen, Good or Bad. So stay tuned. And invite your friends and your friends, friends and lets show them there is big interest from sportsman in utah

Thank you for your support.
fnf8)


----------

